# Is this weird or what?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

One of My cherry shrimps is really red, I noticed this marking on her.... Is that normal? It looks like a faint stripe...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Have Shatner find out for you?  No idea on the shrimp marking. Was thinking Shatner did a show on shrimpage with your thread title. If you don't know what I'm talking about the name of your title is the same name of the show Shatner hosts.

BTW what is that almost crab like looking thing on the top right area?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

???

It's part of their natural colouration - some areas/shrimp have more colour than others.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Is that a white strip? Maybe it's not a cherry but a very red crystal?
Sorry, your picture is so blurry that it's hard for me to see clearly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

your shrimp has molting problem. look at this:
http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/5697-Black-Tiger-virus-or-moulting-problem


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Sorry about the fuzzy pics, phone camera... 

Lol darn I thought maybe some sgrimp had mutated in my tank and made a new species lol


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> your shrimp has molting problem. look at this:
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php/5697-Black-Tiger-virus-or-moulting-problem


I found something interesting down the page this link took me to. GuppyLove, you said you added lace rock?



> But that shrimp you have shown, may not recover. The only shrimp I've had the split carapace on were my sakura shrimp. Every time they would show the split carapace, they would die within a few days. *The reason I found was high GH due to a 'lace rock' I had put into the tank*. The high amount of calcium I think was making their old shells too hard, and when they would try to molt, it would stay on.


but not sure if thats your shrimps condition


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Well she lost her white stripe so she must have molted- it did look cool lol 

Actually the lace rock is in my 15 gallon right now but i was asking about lace rock in my other post because i plan on putting shrimp in there


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Update- she was lookin fine and was berried and then last nite she wasnt moving much, today she died... 
Ive never had any problems with my cherry shrimps before, so i am wondering if it had anything to do with their recent move from my 5 gal to my new 10 gal- i took all plants, old tank water, filter from the 5 gal directly onto my new tank... The only thing that was changed was the substrate.. I changed from gravel to black sand.... And added one rock that the lfs said would not affect any parameters... 
Would this changeover(substrate and tank glass) cause the shrimp to have some moulting problem? Would it cause my tank to cycle even though mostly everything was the same....
And what can I do to help moulting problems? 
All other shrimp seem fine and as I said ive never had it happen before(ive had over 100 cherry shrimp so far all fine) but id like to know cause/cures for the future... 
Any help appreciated from shrimp lovers!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't worry.
She have prepared to molt. Her skin should break/crack in that area.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

its not a big problem. only one shrimp died out of 100rcs.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Today I found another shrimp has died... I have no idea why! I also saw a baby shrimp which was dying...
I dont understand why, since Ive never had any problems with them ever...Theyve been reproducing like mad for monthsss! Since changing them from my 5 gal and moving them to my new 10 gal ive noticed there seems to be less shrimp, but i thought it was just because there was more space that it just seemed that way.
Could changing the substrate from gravel to black sand affect them this much?The deaths have only happened since moving them to the new 10 gallon, which the tank and black sand was new, but the filter, tank water and all plants came straight off my 5 gallon...


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I will be honest, I had trouble keeping anything alive with that black sand. if it came from a barrel its not sand, its black sandblasting slag that they use to sandblast paint etc off things.

i didnt keep a fish alive until i put gravel back into my tank. i lost all my plants, all my fish, all my shrimps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> I will be honest, I had trouble keeping anything alive with that black sand. if it came from a barrel its not sand, its black sandblasting slag that they use to sandblast paint etc off things.
> 
> i didnt keep a fish alive until i put gravel back into my tank. i lost all my plants, all my fish, all my shrimps.


http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?7728-Black-Shot-Question

sand by definition is rock/stone ground into fine grains.

The sand blasting sand is spent ore which has had it's constituent smelted out of it leaving the basic slag

Some people have had absolutely terrible results, others have noticed no change, others have noticed even better plant growth. A lot of what happens with the black shot depends on water changes, amount of water changes, supplemental fertilization, initial water chemistry and filtration. We have not seen any marked affects on crustaceans and this has now been over 1 year of it being in our shop tanks.

Anecdotal observations by us at the store have noticed no ill affects with fish or crustaceans. We have noticed some affects on certain genera of plants, which been subsequently terminated by more regular water changes. Even an annoying black cyanobacteria that seemed to grow in the tanks with the black shot has now abated with just a mere 15% water change per week. We have noticed that molluscs have a hard time in tanks with the sand but not always.

It is hard to say why this shrimp has died. Factors such as change of environment and water chemistry are quite important especially when the shrimp may have been in near molt. If you start getting systematic unexplained deaths then worry... one or two normal.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sometimes they are dying. I wish I knew why this was happening ...
Everything looks perfect, a tank is establishes, water is fine, food and algae are present, but I see adult dead shrimps from time to time.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

h_s said:


> http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?7728-Black-Shot-Question
> 
> sand by definition is rock/stone ground into fine grains.
> 
> ...


good points.
I loved the look of it. and as much as I want to work on my tanks, sometimes my schedule doesn't give me the time.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! 
I got it from one of those barrels so i cant check the packaging to see whats in it... But i should say that its not as fine as sand, its more like minature grains kind of a bit bigger than sugar, and has somewhat of a sparkly look to it
Is that sand or slag? 
I may just go back to regular old gravel again but what a pain to remove the sand since I just put it in a couple weeks ago lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> I got it from one of those barrels so i cant check the packaging to see whats in it... But i should say that its not as fine as sand, its more like minature grains kind of a bit bigger than sugar, and has somewhat of a sparkly look to it
> Is that sand or slag?
> I may just go back to regular old gravel again but what a pain to remove the sand since I just put it in a couple weeks ago lol


buy the Hagen Shrimp substrate... it's meant for shrimps  and we have it at the Menagerie.

[/shameless plug]


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Any new shrimps from this week's shipment? 



h_s said:


> buy the Hagen Shrimp substrate... it's meant for shrimps  and we have it at the Menagerie.
> 
> [/shameless plug]


----------

